# Computer desk



## dewalt guy (Aug 10, 2007)

Im a real good trim guy. Pretty good cabinet maker. Recently i was shopping for a new computer desk.What i see is not what i like .there is nothing but press board ,engineered lumber. I want to build a computer desk but i need to know where to get hardware for my file cabinets,doors or anything else i would need.Ohhh and also any sugestions would be great. Maybe some measurements for what i need for file drawers.*Anyway please help me i want a nice solid desk not a cheap office depot desk.*


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

Hey, dguy, you won't find much furniture anywhere, except from the Amish in PA, that is solid wood any more. Even Bassett and Thomasville use pressboard, etc. 

Hardware for the file cabinets, etc., is available from Woodworker's Supply - hubby got all of our office cabinet hardware from there when he built out my (former) boss' office. He built 6 2-drawer file cabinets about 5 years ago that are still going strong.

As far as a suggestion for materials for your cabinet, we've had huge luck using 3/4" double-sided melamine, faced/edged with solid material. My kitchen cabinets, china cabinets and buffets, pantry cabinets, computer desks, are all built in that fashion. I'm attaching a couple of pictures from our laser shop showing the desks that he built, just to give you a starting place to think about.

















These are small, one-person desks with no drawers, as I have a couple of separate filing cabinets so didn't need drawers, and didn't have room for larger desks anyway. 

If you are in your own home and intend to stay there, you might consider building two or three 2-drawer filing cabinets and spacing them as you want them, then putting a countertop across the whole thing. That's what we intend to do in our "inside" office (in the house), and I have a similar set up in my craft room. Lots of room....

By the way, welcome to WWT!

Nancy


----------



## OldWoodworker (Oct 28, 2007)

You can also try this site.

www.rockler.com

Good wood working to you.


----------



## dewalt guy (Aug 10, 2007)

thank you both, i found the hardware @ wood worker's hardware and it was good in price...Orignally i thought it would be more to build it myself but now i'm doing the numbers and it will be a little more for me to custom build it but i will be a lot more happy with my outcome.happy trimming.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Trust me on this it will cost ALOT more, ya dont wanna know how I know this:no::laughing:. Iwill look for my pics to send ya PM me with your email addy. I hope I have em on cd cause my desktop where i keep em just fried 
I used pre finished Maple Plywood


----------



## dewalt guy (Aug 10, 2007)

I dont think it will cost as much cause i can use hardwood plywood cause i am having my painter come in to paint and then antique it.so maple plywood is outta the question.and for all my rails and doors i'm using poplar.I do have about a $1,000 budget and if i go over a couple of hundred dollars its not the end of the world.my hardware only came to $150.00 ,thats including locks heavy duty file drawer glides.I can't wait to build it and post a pic:yes:i am starting this project as soon as the basement i am finishing is up to electric which will be soon.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Toms94 (Oct 31, 2007)

Here's a desk I built for one of my daughters. Bought the slides from WW Hardware.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=936&cat=500


----------



## dewalt guy (Aug 10, 2007)

cool pic i like the design. We'll it looks lke the project might be on hold for a week cause i just picked up another finished basement.That means more framing for me and less desk building days for now.:yes:


----------



## Majik (Jan 10, 2008)

Dewalt, I have a computer desk here http://www.majikmushroom.com/9logfurnitureofficehome.html About half way down are some close ups of drawers. If it is something you like, just PM me and I would be happy to send you some measurements. Reed


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

You had asked for suggestions. If I were to make a computer desk I would include these features (the ones on sale do not include them):

One of the pedestals would house the PC tower on a pull-out tray. The side walls of this pedestal would have some sort of fancy metal screening, maybe in a raised panel sort of construction, where the screen is the panel. The pedestal and top would have a great degree of cord management, and maybe USB ports mounted in the wood itself (Maybe in a trap door on the top or side?)

It would also have some way to manage all the different devices the I hook and unhook to the PC (cameras, Ipods, video cams, phones, dictaphones, etc.) Not to mention ALL the chargers! I hate the jumbled mess I currently have.

I would also include power outlets in the desk itself (pedestals?). Maybe I would have power inside a pedestal so the desk has a single cord running to the wall, and all the peripherals/chargers get power from within the desk. But you would need good ventilation.

These would be on my wish list.


----------



## Garage Guy (Feb 13, 2010)

I built a desk last summer with drawer slides from Woodworkers Hardware. One recommendation. I spent a little extra with the full extension slides. My wife loves them.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

If at all possible please try to ignore the landfill, my youngest daughter is a full fledged slob currently working toward her PHD in slobbery in Eastern Greater Slobovia.

I built this desk just over 10 yrs ago for my oldest, all the material, (knobs, drawer slides, screws, bolts, glue, plywood, oak, fir, ((not Mahogany)) was purchased at the local lumber yd.

Luan Mahogany plywood shell, Oak face frame and trim, Fir and Philippine Mahogany drawer fronts.


----------



## silver8ack (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice desks!

But bad ergonomics, hehe. I would be all out of whack if I sat at a computer like that


----------

